# Modern times Ebay non type specific airplanes



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100F SUPER SABRE TÜRKISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100D SUPER SABRE 1964 DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG RF-84F 1970 IN KARUP DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-86 F 1961 NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 G STARFIGHTER 1971 DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG C-54 1969 DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS C-47 B LUFTWAFFE SÜD VIETNAM | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER HUNTER F MK 6 325 SQUADRON NIEDERLÄNDISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-84 F THUNDERSTREAK 156 GRUPPO ITALIENISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-102A 317th FIS 21st CW ELMENDORF AFB ALASKA AIR COMMAND | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN F-86K SABRE Skv 334 NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1962 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG C-124R GLOBEMASTER 1972 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SEA HORNET NF MK 21 HMS EAGLE 1953 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO SHACKLETON MK IA 224 SQUADRON GIBRALTAR 1954 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUPERMARINE ATTACKER FB MK 2 HMS EAGLE 1953 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-101 A VOODOO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SABRE MK 32 77 SQUADRON ROYAL AUSTRIALIAN AIR FORCE 1965 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CF-100 Mk 4B 445 SQUADRON ROYAL CANADIEN AIR FORCE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER SEA FURY FB Mk II 803 SQUADRON RCN 1951 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE F. Mk3 410 SQUADRON RCAF ST HUBERT QUEBEC | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BRISTOL BUCKMASTER T. Mk I EMPIRE FLYING SCHOOL HULLAVINGTON | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HANDLEY PAGE HASTINGS C Mk II 121 SQUADRON 1962 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-86 K 700 SQUADRON SOESTERBERG NIEDERLÄNDISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GLOSTER METEOR T Mk 7 609 SQUADRON CHURCH FENTON 1956 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING C-97G STRATOFREIGHTER 197th MAS PHOENIX ARIZONA 1971 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING C-97G STRATOFREIGHTER 109th MAS MINNEAPOLIS MINNESOTA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SP-2H NEPTUNE 6/PG VP-65 USNR POINT MUGU CA 1947 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG OP-2E NEPTUNE 11/MR VO-67 US NAVY ALAMEDA CALIFORNIA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MARTIN RB-57A 117 TRS 190 TAG KANSAS 1968 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING B-52 F 441 BS 320 BW USAF MATHER AFB CALIFORNIA 1967 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GLOSTER METEOR T MK I 500 SQUADRON WEST MOLLING 1949 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE T MK II 45 SQUADRON BUTTERWORTH 1955 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-80A SHOOTING STAR 56th FIC SELFRIDGE AFB MICHIGAN 1948 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-80A SHOOTING STAR 56th FIC SELFRIDGE AFB MICHIGAN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-80A SHOOTING STAR 56 th FW MICHIGAN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SABRE MK VI 439 SQUADRON RCAF 1962 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-86K SABRE AERONAUTICA MILITARE IITALIANA 1970 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

Aircraft Photo 4 x 6 F-BAIY Se-200 SNCASE Sud-Est Flying Boat, Marseille, 1950s | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

US AIR FORCE C-69 LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION 1943 FIRST FLIGHT LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay

The best looking airplane ever, hands down.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

Aircraft Photo 4 x 6 N611C L-1049 Constellation Irish International, 1950s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

#A63 1940's ROCKWELL YB-35 FLYING WING ESCORTED BY P-38 35mm SLIDE TRANSPARENCY | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

LOCKHEED C-69 CONSTELLATION AIRCRAFT WWII 8x10 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

US AIR FORCE C-69 LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION SPEEDPAK LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay

A Pregnant Connie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

US AIR FORCE C-121C LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO USAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

Lockheed Super Constellation WV-2 USN US Navy Vintage Print 11x14 L-1049 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

1950's VINTAGE B&W 8" x 10" PHOTOGRAPH NORTH AMERICAN F-86 SABRE JET | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

PHOTO ANCIENNE - VINTAGE SNAPSHOT - AVION CONSTELLATION AIR FRANCE - PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

PHOTO ANCIENNE - VINTAGE SNAPSHOT - AVION CONSTELLATION AIR FRANCE HÔTESSE-PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

Super Constellation F-BHBD Aviation Airliner Airplane Air France Old Photo 1960 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CANBERRA PR INDISCHE LUFTWAFFE 2001 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MIG 21 FL INDISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1998 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)

MiG-21FL ( MiG-21PFM izdielije 77 )


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING B-52 H 410h BW SAYWER AFB MICHIGAN 1981 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING B-52 H 5th BW MINOT AFB ND 1981 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-106A 5th FIS MINOT AFB NORTH DAKOTA 1984 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SABRE Mk IV 421 SQN RCAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SABRE Mk IV 427 SQN RCAF ZWEIBRÜCKEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SABRE Mk VI 23573 430 SQN RCAF 1962 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CANBERRA B MK II 32 SQUADRON 1960 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-89 J SCORPION MONTANA AIR NATIONAL GUARD | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CF-101 VOODOO 410 SQN BAGOTVILLE QUEBEC 1975 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GLOSTER METEOR Mk IX 2 SQUADRON HAHN 1953 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CF-100 Mk 5 UND F-106 UPLANDS ONTARIO 1957 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED RT-33 A 636 SQUADRILIA 36 STORMO ITALIA 1967 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MCDONNELL RF-101C 66 TAW USAF UPPER HEYFORD UK 1968 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CF-100 Mk 4R 419 SQUADRON RCAF NORTH BAY ONTARIO 1954 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 G STARFIGHTER 1971 DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE AALBORG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FH-1 3/BC VMF-122 US MARINE CORPS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HASTINGS Mk I No 202 SQUADRON 1961 | eBay

Nose looks very much Ju 90, Ju 290


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN FJ-1 FURY 116/S VF-SA US NAVY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN FJ-1 FURY 101/F NAR OAKLAND | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2019)

20x30 Poster Douglas A-1 Skyraider Launched from USS Coral Sea Vietnam #5502217 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB J-35D DRAKEN SCHWEDISCHE LUFTWAFFE LINKÖPING 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG T-33 A WAFFENSCHULE 10 JEVER 1968 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-84F THUNDERSTREAK KÖNIGLISCHE NIEDERLÄNDISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1968 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104G STARFIGHTER 331 SKV RNOAF KÖNIGLICHE NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104G STARFIGHTER JBG 33 BÜCHEL 1968 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100 D SUPER SABRE KÖNIGLICHE DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

1940s Vought XF 6U-1 airplane Photo by AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG C-54 D RDAF DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1968 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB -35A SCHWEDISCHE LUFTWAFFE UPPSALA 1968 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB -35B "19" SCHWEDISCHE LUFTWAFFE UPPSALA 1968 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN B-45A 84th BS SCULTHORPE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CF-104 KANADISCHE LUFTWAFFE LAHR 1968 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GLOSTER METEOR BELGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG GLOSTER METEOR BELGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG T-6G PHILIPPINISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1960 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-101B VOODOO 111 th FIS 147th FIG US AIR FORCE 1979 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LC- 47 H VX-6 US NAVY 1967 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NC-121K VXN-B PROJECT MAGNET US AIR FORC 1969 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100 D SUPER SABRE EC1/11 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB DRAKEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100 D SUPER SABRE EC3/11 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE TOUL 1967 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MARTIN RB-57 A CANBERRA US AIR FORCE 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS A-1 SKYRAIDER 1969 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HINDUSTAN HF-24 MARUT INDISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1973 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HUBSCHRAUBER BELL TH-13N SIOUX 1965 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

PHOTO argentique - Super-Étendard sur le Porte-Avions Foch | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

PHOTO argentique AGFA - AVION TS-11 iskra - Bialo-Czerwone | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

2/253 English Electric Canberra Royal Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

3/578 Ltv A-7 Corsair II Hellénique Force Aérienne 159952 Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

4/545-2 Lockheed F-104 Starfighter Turc Force Aérienne 8-334 Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

2/298 Suisse Force Aérienne At-151 Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

4/355 English Electric Canberra B.2/ T.17 Force Aérienne WH646 Kodachrome Glisse | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

3/936 Gloster Meteor D.16 C/N G5/415582 WH-453 Royal Air Force Kodachrome Slide | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

2/234 English Electric Lightning F6 Xp693.c / N 95151 Raf Kodachrome Glisse | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

2/118-2 English électrique Canberra LUFTWAFFE 99+35 Kodachrome glisse | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE UFO FLYING SAUCER EXPERIMENTAL 1 | eBay

Sack AS-6 (REPRO)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EC-121K VW-1 US NAVY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EC-121K VW-4 US NAVY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG RF-84 F THUNDERFLASH ITALIENISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1967 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

Boeing RB-47H Stratojet 

FOTO FLUGZEUG RB-47H HUSTLER 55th SRW US AIR FORCE 1967 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG B-58 A HUSTLER 43th BW USAF LITTLE ROCK BASE ARKANSAS 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG T-33A AKG 52 DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE 1966 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BOMBARDIER SNCASO SO-4050 VAUTOUR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

Original aircraft colour slide - diapositive avion | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

WW2 Photo Douglas A2D Skyshark NASA Glossy Size "4 x 6" inch V | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Aircraft Photo 4 x 6 N6227C L-1049 Constellation Eastern, 1950s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Aircraft Photo 4 x 6 N6233G L-1049 Constellation Eastern, 1960s | eBay
Aircraft Photo 4 x 6 N6223G L-1049 Constellation Eastern, 1960s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

596H Orig 1950's Slide USN Martin P5M Marlin VP-40 Afloat Hong Kong Harbor 1955 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED F-104 STARFIGHTER KANADISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CANADAIR F-86 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FIAT G 91 GINA DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MIG 21 POLNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100 SUPER SABRE FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MIG 29 INDISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER HUNTER OMAN LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 STARFIGHTER JAPANISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING KL-97 STRATOFREIGHTER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FAIRCHILD C-119 VEREINTE NATIONEN UNO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMRICAN F-86 SABRE NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG RF F-86 F THUNDERFLASH ITALIENISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED F-104 STARFIGHTER DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE : | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

USAF North American B-45 Tornado B&W photo 5" X 7" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-84 THUNDERJET US LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG RF F-86 SABRE JAPANISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED T-33 ITALIENISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-84 F THUNDERSTREAK BELGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

3/633 Hawker Hunter Royal Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Photo SUD-AVIATION SO 9050 TRIDENT II moteur fusée SEPR avion plane | eBay
Photo SUD-AVIATION Groupe technique de Paris Prototype avion french plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Photo SUD-AVIATION SE 5003 BAROUDEUR avion jet french plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

3/737 Avro Shackleton de un Mieux Angle Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DH461 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion plane fly voler flying airport | eBay

Havilland DH.100 Vampire


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

2/216 English Electric Canberra B.6 C/N EEP71105ROYAL Air Force XH568 Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SNCASO SO-4050 VAUTOUR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 3/737 Avro Shackleton de un Mieux Angle Kodachrome Glisse | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552294



Ahhhh....the Shacklebomber. 50,000 rivets vibrating in close formation. 

8 Sqn in the Shackleton era arguably created the best zap EVER with "8 screws are better than 2 blow jobs". An honourable mention goes to their other zap which read "Old age and treachery will triumph over youth and enthusiasm."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Original aircraft colour slide - diapositive avion Luxeuil-Saint Sauveur 1992 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dassault Super Mystère B2 ou B1 Avion de chasse à réaction Jet fighter 6 Photos | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Original aircraft colour slide - diapositive avion Bordeaux 2001 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO CF-100 CANUCK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

35mm Korean War Airplane Aircraft Kodachrome Slide Original Red Border #5 | eBay

Gloster Meteor


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Original Slide, Navy VT-86 Lockheed EC-121K Warning Star at NAS Pensacola, 1975 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Original Slide, Russian Air Force Tupolev Tu-95, in 1994 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER SEA HAWK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED C-121 CONSTELLATION US AIR FORCE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED P-2 NEPTUNE US NAVY 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED P-2 NEPTUNE KANADISCHE MARINE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG HUNTING PERCIVAL SEA PRINCE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Original 8"x10" Photo of North American B-45 Tornado and Navions | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Original slide E Avro Shackleton Mk.3 Royal Air Force, RAF, 1968 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Airplane 1940s photo by Aeroplane Photo Supply #4719 Northrop X-4 Bantam jet | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

PHOTOGRAPHIE - PHOTO - AVION FOKKER S 14 - | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED T-33A JAPANISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MIG 21 bis BULGARISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100 D SUPER SABRE DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CAF 104D STARFIGHTER DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN FJ-1 FURY US NAVY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING KC 97 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING E-3 SENTRY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG GRUMMAN S-2 TRACKER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS F4D SKYRAY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED EC-121 WARNING STAR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

1944 OCTOBER 27 PHOTO LOCKEED CONSTILLATION CONNIE NO. 1 AIR FORCE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Boulton Paul Balliol WG134 Odiham Photo, HC720 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Kuwait Air Force Hawker Hunter XE550 Photo, HC744 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

US Navy Piasecki PV-14 Helicopter 130028 Photo, HC715 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> DH461 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion plane fly voler flying airport | eBay
> 
> Havilland DH.100 Vampire
> 
> View attachment 552297



De Havilland Vampire 14 Squadron Cyprus Large RNZAF Photo, BZ535 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Miles M57 Aerovan OO-MAR Photo, HC712 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

SNCASO SO.95 Corse F-BBIE Photo, HC714 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

De Havilland Sea Vampire T22 XG775 Photo, HC740 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Avro Shackleton VW131 Photo, HC644 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO SHACKLETON | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG McDONNELL F2H BANSHEE US NAVY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG McDONNELL F3H-2 DEMON US NAVY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO VULCAN BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ARMSTRONG- WHITWORTH AW 660 ARGOSY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

PHOTO FOTO Originale Presse 1949 DC4 Ciel de Picardie à Bordeaux Avion Plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

Photo d'un mirage IV au décollage bombardier aviation avion militaire | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BREGUET Br 761 DEUX-PONTS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

PHOTO argentique AGFA - AVION TS-11 iskra - Bialo-Czerwone | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

photo ancienne .Régiment . guerre .Militaire. aviation . avion. aviateur | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

BR403 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation plane Twin PIoneer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

Avion - Aircraft - Photographie - 1957 - Le NORD 2501 - Noratlas - 240X180 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

BR401 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation plane Sea Venom FAW 20 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

3/737 Avro Shackleton de un Mieux Angle Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2019)

AVIATION, PHOTO AVION, SO-30 ATAR | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2019)

4/438 Lockheed T-33 Royal Canadien Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2019)

3/829 Saab F-35 Draken C/N 35-1020 Royal Danois Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

BR412 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation plane Gloster Javelin | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER HUNTER NIEDERLÄNDISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MIRAGE III AUSTRALISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN B-45 TORNADO BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

276 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - C-1A Trader BuNo 146057 "LEMOORE" in 1976 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

275 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - S2F Trackers at NAS Oakland in Oct 1960 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

273 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - S2F-1T Tracker BuNo 133179 ATU-611 - 1959 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

272 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - S-2E Tracker BuNo 151643 VS-30 @ QP 1965 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

260 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - DP-2E Neptune BuNo 128395 VC-8 GF1 - 1972 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

259 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - EC-121D Warning Star 55-0133 @ Korat 1974 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Original Slide, Navy VA-105 Douglas AD-6 Skyraiders on Carrier USS Essex, 1958 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

255 - 35mm Duplicate Aircraft Slide C-119C Flying Boxcar 48-0346 BLUE TAIL FLIES | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

254 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - C-119G Flying Boxcar 46*90 ITALY AF 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

249 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - C-123B Provider 54-0575 taken Sept 1970 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Original Slide, USAF Boeing KC-97G Stratofreighter, 1950s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Original Slide, Army Cessna L-19A Bird Dog at Pendleton OR, c. 1960 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Original Slide, Air-to-Air USAF Tennessee ANG Boeing KC-97L Stratofreighter 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

245 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - C-119G Flying Boxcar 2312 BRAZIL AF 1968 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

244 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - EC-121T Warning Star 53-0550 in June 1971 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Orig. Slide, USAF 79th AEW&CS Lockheed EC-121H Warning Star, 1974 Homestead AFB | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

ORIGINAL MILITARY AIRCRAFT SLIDE - ROYAL NAVY - FAIREY GANNET T2 LM - 1960 s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

ORIGINAL MILITARY AIRCRAFT SLIDE 1988 - ROYAL NAVY - FAIREY GANNET AEW3 XL502 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

Vintage WWII Helicopter Photos (2) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

US Air Force USAF F-89C Scorpion NEAC Rocket Team 1955 Kodachrome 8 x 12 photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

US Air Force F-89D Scorpion w/ Shark Nose 61st FIS 1955 Kodachrome 8 x 12 photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

US NAVY F3H-2N Demon VF-31 line on USS Saratoga (CVA-60) 1958 Kodachrome slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

US NAVY A-4C Skyhawk F3H Demon on USS Saratoga (CV-60) 1958 Kodachrome slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Air Force USAF MATS Douglas C-124 Globemaster original 1964 Kodachrome slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War Grumman C-1 Trader BuNo 146057 USS Kitty Hawk 1967 Ektachrome slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY A-6A Intruder 152918 F-4C Phantom USS Kitty Hawk 1967 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY RA-5C E-2 Hawkeye flight deck tractors Kitty Hawk 1967 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY E-2A Hawkeye BuNo 151722 open wing USS Kitty Hawk 1967 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY A-6 Intruder VF-75 Arresting Cable USS Kitty Hawk 1967 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY F-4B landing arresting wire USS Kitty Hawk 1967 35mm slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY Grumman E-2A Hawkeye maintenance USS Kitty Hawk 1968 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY A3D-2 Skywarrior on deck sunset USS Kitty Hawk 1968 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY A3D-2 Skywarrior BuNo 138959 USS Kitty Hawk 1968 35mm slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Vietnam War US NAVY F-4B Phantom launch E-2 Hawkeye USS Kitty Hawk 1968 slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SUKHOI SU-22 M4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

Org: Photo Plane Boac Bristol Britannia Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2020)

1950's VINTAGE B&W 8" x 10" PHOTOGRAPH NORTH AMERICAN F-86 SABRE JET | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Identified Vintage Original 1943 Photo Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star & Pilot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS DC4 BELGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING KC-97 TANKFLUGZEUG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-100D SUPER SABRE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED SUPER CONSTELLATION | eBay

So pretty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

USAF US NAVY XR60-1 CONSTITUTION, VERY SHARP & LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE 8x10 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

ORIGINALFOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO SHACKLETON MK 3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

US Army National Guard de Havilland L-20A Beaver 60368 - Original 35mm slide | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane USAF KC-97L 52-2695 May 1980 #P192 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

Vintage Kodachrome 35mm Slide Boeing KC-97 Stratotanker Airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2020)

Post # 310 - what is that?
Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Post # 310 - what is that?
> Haven't seen that one before.


Lockheed R6V Constitution - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND VENOM SCHWEIZERISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

A10 Warthog Re-Loading #104 Print 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

4/337 Hawker Hunter en Rouge Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

3/614 Hawker Siddeley HS-780 Andover E3 C/N BN12 Royal Air Force XS605 Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

3/603 English Electric Canberra Royal Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

2/245 English Electric Canberra WJ680 CT Royal Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

4/436 English Electric Canberra Royal Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

1955-56 Air Force Post WWII Military Personal Photographs Vintage Photo Album | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Original Slide, Douglas C-124 Troop Carrier Aircraft at K2 Air Base Daegu, Korea | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

6156 Original 4X5" Negative Vintage Military Aircraft Sikorsky Helicopter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Original slide 04 Ilyushin Il-14 Russian Air Force, 1980s | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2020)

I love the way the B-36 looks, great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 6156 Original 4X5" Negative Vintage Military Aircraft Sikorsky Helicopter | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573920


4971 Original 4X5" Negative Vintage Military Aircraft Sikorsky H04S-3 Helicopter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

6044 Original 4X5" Negative Vintage Military Aircraft HO45-3 Sikorsky Helicopter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Original slide AM-1 Italian Air Force, La Ferte Alle, 1975 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love the way the B-36 looks, great pics!



USAF Convair B-36 Peacemaker & Helicopters at WPAFB in 1954, Original Slide e15a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ikarus 214 Bomber Yugoslav aircraft VINTAGE SILVER HALIDE PRESS PHOTO RARE #2 | eBay
Ikarus 214 Bomber VINTAGE SILVER HALIDE PRESS PHOTO RARE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ikarus SOKO 522 Yugoslav aircraft VINTAGE SILVER HALIDE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

2567 Original Photo Official DeHavilland US Army Vintage Military Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

VINTAGE LARGE BLACK & WHITE REAL PHOTO US MILITARY NAVY AIR PLANES 11" x 14" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

VINTAGE LARGE BLACK & WHITE REAL PHOTO US MILITARY NAVY AIR PLANE 11" x 14" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Original 35 mm Slide Military Aircraft/Plane FUJI KM-2 6243 JMSDF #P085 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

USN Navy Martin P6M SeaMaster Patrol Bomber Flying Boat Aircraft Photo #87 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Convair B36 Peacemaker Photo See Sizes SAC USAF 4x6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION USAF LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

1950s kodachrome Photo slide Douglas C-124 Globemaster airplane military | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

1950s kodachrome Photo slide Douglas C-124 Globemaster airplane air to air shot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

1950s kodachrome Photo slide military airplane and jet | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

1950s kodachrome Photo slide Douglas C-124 Globemaster airplane military | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-84 THUNDERSTREAK DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE BEI MANÖVER IN COGNAC | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

USN Navy Convair XF2Y-1 Sea-Dart Seaplane Fighter Aircraft Airplane Photo #138 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USN Navy Martin P6M SeaMaster Patrol Bomber Flying Boat Aircraft Photo #87 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574448


USN Navy Martin P6M-1 SeaMaster Bomber Flying Boat Aircraft Airplane Photo #137 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

1964 Press Photo Cuban Helicopter Florida Atlantic Oce | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

540 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - CC-106 Yukon RCAF # 15927 @ Goose AB 1963 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

544 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - H-P Hastings TG619 "RAE" at Goose AB 1964 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Original slide 93 Tupolev Tu-95 Russian Air Force, 1994 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

1963 35mm Slide RAF AVRO SHACKELTON Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Early 1960's Boeing KC-97G Stratofreighter Aircraft, Original Slide d16a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

ORIGINAL MILITARY AIRCRAFT SLIDE - ROYAL NAVY - FAIREY GANNET AEW3 XL502 - 1975 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

ORIGINAL MILITARY AIRCRAFT SLIDE - RAF HP VICTOR K2 XH671 - 1984 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTO SLIDE - RAF - AVRO SHACKLETON AEW2- WR960 60 - 1982 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

ORIGINAL MILITARY AIRCRAFT SLIDE - ROYAL NAVY - FAIREY GANNET T2 LM - 1960 s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

ORIGINAL MILITARY AIRCRAFT SLIDE - ROYAL NAVY - FAIREY GANNET AEW3 XL502 1988 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Photograph NASA Aircraft Chopper Vertol VZ-2 Model 76 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

4/383-2 Sukhoi SU-22 République Tchèque Air Force Kodachrome Glisse | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Early 1950s Official Strategic Air Command (SAC) 91st SRW - RB-45 Aircraft Photo | eBay
North American B-45 Tornado


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Early 1950s Strategic Air Command (SAC) 2nd SSS - Douglas C-124 Aircraft Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

USAF1960'S ORIGINAL 10X8 PHOTO FIGHTER SQUADRON 306 NAMED MEMBERS GROUP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

U.S. MILITARY CARDBOARD PHOTO. 11X14" DOUGLAS SKY HAWK A4D-2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Bomber Saab 37 Viggen im Flug . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion RARE De Havilland Vampire "la Grenouille" Armée de l'Air | eBay

la Grenouille means frog


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion De Havilland Sea Venom Aéronautique Navale | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

BR467 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation plane Skysnight Photogr | eBay

Douglas F3D Skyknight


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION AIR FRANCE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

_Aviation, photo d'avion couleur RARE Breguet "Deux ponts" - Aviation civile | eBay_


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> BR467 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation plane Skysnight Photogr | eBay
> 
> Douglas F3D Skyknight
> 
> ...



Great pic of the DRUT. Loved that ugly brute from the first time a learned about it back when I was a teenager. Really wish I could find a decent image of the radar installation in the F3D-2 night fighter variant. I keep looking...maybe one day I'll be lucky.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

PHOTO FOTO Originale Presse 1960's AIR FRANCE Avion Plane, AJACCIO CORSE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2020)

aircraft photo Lockheed Constellation "The Great Silver Fleet" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND VAMPIR SCHWEIZERISCHE LUFTWAFFE TRAKTOR VEVEY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo of a RAF Meteor Fighter Jet | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original WW2 Official Photo of a RAF Prototype Vampire MK I - LZ548/G | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Early 1950s Official 1st SSS C-124 Aircraft on Runway Photo - Biggs AFB | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

USN Navy XF-10F-1 Grumman JAGUAR SWING WING Jet Fighter 8 X 10 Photo Takeoff (8) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

USMC Marine F9F-6P Grumman Cougar Jet Fighter 8x10 Vintage Photo Aircraft #6 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

USN Navy F11F-1 "TIGER" Grumman Jet Fighter 8x10 Vintage Photo Aircraft #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

USN NAVY GRUMMAN F11-F "TIGER" CARRIER LANDING BLUE ANGELS 8 X 10 Photo (11) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

Vintage 8” X 10” Original Fighter Plane Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

aircraft photo Cessna 195 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

411 - Original B&W 4x5 Aircraft Negative - Chase YC-122C 49-2879 taken mid 1950s | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

393 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - Hughes XF-11 44-70156 taken in 1948 | eBay


----------



## Graeme (Jun 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> aircraft photo Cessna 195 | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 585889




Looks like a Scottish Aviation Twin Pioneer in the background.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

1946 vintage aircraft AD REPUBLIC Aviation XF-12 High altitude transport 053119 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

aircraft photo Lockheed Constellation US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2020)

1953 Consolidated Vultee Convair T-29D USAF 1st Aircraft Official Photo 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2020)

aircraft photo CONVAIR 240 US Air Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane USAF VC-121A 48-0614 Jul 1983 P939 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

1950's Korean War RAF Air Force Aircraft in Korea, Orig. Slide a3b | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Leduc 021 experimental ramjet

Leduc 010 rocket plane / avion-fusée. Vintage photo L198 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

AP WIREPHOTO 1-3-54 COL. WILLARD MILLIKAN. COAST 2 COAST SPEED RECORD SABREJET | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2020)

USN Navy Consolidated Vultee R2Y Liberator Liner Transport Aircraft Photo #300 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

original photo WWII / KOREAN WAR USAF FIGHTER JET SHOOTING STAR F-80 FORMATION | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Leduc 021 experimental ramjet
> 
> Leduc 010 rocket plane / avion-fusée. Vintage photo L198 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587108


Just noticed Craddle for test plane look awfully like that of the German Mistel combo's.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SZENE LOCKHEED T-33 FLUGPLATZ | eBay

Can not be more 1950 USA then this picture.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Soviet Aviation "MiG-15" Fighter Jet Covered Up Cold War Era USSR Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Soviet USSR Aviation "MiG-15" Fighter Jets In Airfield Cold War Era Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Cold War Era Soviet USSR Aviation Soldiers Near La-15 Fighter Jet Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Soviet USSR Aviation Soldier Standing Near a "La-15" "Fantail" Fighter Jet Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Soviet USSR Aviation Red Army Air Force Fighter Jet Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Dimlee (Aug 25, 2020)

Interesting Soviet photos.
But neither of them is La-15.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Boeing B-50 Superfortress Original Aviation Aircraft Airbase War Photograph B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

1950's Korean War Era Original Aircraft Airplane 35mm Red Border Slide | eBay


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> #A63 1940's ROCKWELL YB-35 FLYING WING ESCORTED BY P-38 35mm SLIDE TRANSPARENCY | eBay
> 
> View attachment 539053


A day late and a dollar short, but...

This is a *NORTHROP* YB-35 flying wing being escorted by a Northrop P-61 Black Widow.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Soviet Aviation "MiG-15" Fighter Jet Covered Up Cold War Era USSR Photo | eBay



MiG-15UTI and Su-7UM; both two-seat trainers.



Dimlee said:


> Interesting Soviet photos.
> But neither of them is La-15.



Yup, Aero L-29 Delfin. Looks like these were taken at a fast jet training base. The MiG-15 in post #436 looks like a gate guard as its wheels are chocked and tied to concrete pads.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

1940s vintage Republic XF-12 Rainbow photo reconnaissance aircraft USAAF ww2 | eBay
1940s vintage Republic XF-12 Rainbow photo reconnaissance aircraft USAAF ww2 | eBay
1940s vintage Republic XF-12 Rainbow photo reconnaissance aircraft USAAF ww2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

1945 WWII Press Photo USAAF P-80 Shooting Star jet airplane pilot Col WH Council | eBay

Look at that ladder, a piece of over engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Original slide 50-13890 Piper L-19 Japanese Air Force, Misawa AFB, 1976 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2020)

Very rare Pre war orange triangle post war.

Dutch Post Service photo WW2 Slymaster Jet nov 1945 schipol aerodrome 6.75"*5" | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

SHORTS B14/46 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2020)

A new one to me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Original slide 125 MS733 Cambodian Air Force, 1982 | eBay

Morane-Saulnier Alcyon - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAF US NAVY XR60-1 CONSTITUTION, VERY SHARP & LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE 8x10 PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567864


1948 Lockheed Constitution XR-60 At Moffett Field Original Official Navy Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION 6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug TA -4 Laarbruch bei WEEZE Niederrhein Kleve ? RAF Kevelaer | eBay

Republic F-84 Thunderstreak


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Avion aviation civile meeting d photo… c.1947-1950 " | For sale on Delcampe"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

FOTOGRAFIA AEREO NC 1071 ??? " | For sale on Delcampe"


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2020)

Ah, so French.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION ARSENAL VG 70-01 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DASSAULT 311 FLAMANT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2021)

Official U.S. Air Force Photograph 1950, First Flight, XC-120, DETACHABLE POD | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

TEEN Boys by unusual PUSHER-like AIRPLANE* 1948 AIRCRAFT Photo | eBay
1947 Press Photo Airplane Dr William Duncan Private Transportation Flying 8X10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

airplane МИГ MIG 25 Foxbat Photo USSR pilot army aviation military plane Vintag | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

US Navy Sailors w/ Jet Airplane Vintage 1950s Photo African American 453079 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

airplane show, B 47 Jetbomber, Vintage Photograph, 1957 La Bourget, France | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

GA54 Original Photo BEAUTIFUL WOMAN WAVING Russian Airport Soviet Car Airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Vtg. 1965 35mm Kodachrome Slide - Douglas X-3 Stiletto Experimental Jet Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

SHORT M6/49 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
SHORT M6/49 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

I would say, no scream... Kill It!! Kill it with fire


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB S 29 | eBay

Saab J-29


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

4-16 ALBANIAN A.F. MIG-15 ORIGINAL KODAK SLIDE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2021)

A nice shot but it is a MiG-17 but not the MiG-15.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Vintsge 1940s Bell Aircraft Helicopter Photograph | eBay

Bell 47B NX41967 (s/n 2)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG WESTLAND WYVERN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

CONVAIR XFY-1 POGO HANGAR US NAVY VTOL LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1955 PRESS PHOTO | eBay
CONVAIR XFY-1 POGO VTOL ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO 8 | eBay
CONVAIR XFY-1 POGO J F SKEETS COLEMAN TEST PILOT ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 2 | eBay
CONVAIR XFY-1 POGO VTOL ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO 7 | eBay
CONVAIR XFY-1 POGO VTOL LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE US NAVY PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG SAAB 29 LUFTWAFFE ÖSTERREICH | eBay

Saab J-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG F-86 SABRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG WESTLAND WYVERN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612837
> 
> ...


FOTO FLUGZEUG WESTLAND WYVERN LANDUNG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT SEAMEW XA209 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY 6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT SB3 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 6 | eBay

Short Sturgeon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT SB3 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 5 | eBay

Short Sturgeon ( but his mother loves him)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice personality I'm sure.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

PAKISTAN AIR FORCE BRISTOL BRIGAND LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED XF-90 & F-80 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO US AIR FORCE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

BRISTOL BRIGAND RH626 Z LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SHORT SEAMEW XA209 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY 6 | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 614595


SHORT SEAMEW XA209 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY 4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT SEAMEW PRODUCTION VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

CONVAIR XF-92A LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO USAF US AIR FORCE 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice personality I'm sure.


No ugly and evil
Short Sturgeon Two *S.B.3* prototypes were ordered with the first, _WF632_ flying on 8 December 1950 at Belfast. The design proved extremely difficult to trim when flying on one engine and so unstable that no effort was made to resolve these problems; consequently, the project was cancelled before the second prototype, _WF636_ flew. Both aircraft had very short lives, being scrapped in 1951.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SHORT SEAMEW XA209 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY 4 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614754


SHORT SEAMEW COCKPIT VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION USAF LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO MILITARY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LOCKHEED XF-90 & F-80 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO US AIR FORCE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614750
> 
> ...


LOCKHEED XF-90 FIGHTER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO US AIR FORCE USAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SHORT SB3 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 5 | eBay
> 
> Short Sturgeon ( but his mother loves him)
> 
> View attachment 614631


SHORT SB3 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 10 | eBay

The nose would be for the jacuzzi i think.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

TWA TRANS WORLD AIRLINES LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION & ESSO TRUCK LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SAAB J-29 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

genuine photograph RAF DE HAVILLAND Vampire FB5 (WP244) TEMPLE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

prototype Short Sturgeon WF632 in flight large Vintage Photograph 1950 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION SAAB J - 29 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

Photo aviation avion FYU-3 Chance Vought | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

1950s Martin P4M Mercator Original Photo Navy Airplane 931 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

Original Slide, USAF Douglas C-124A Globemaster II Bus at Taegu, 1952 Korean War | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG McDonnell F-101 Voodoo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO ASHTON | eBay

Avro Ashton - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2021)

You would think that they learned from early Me262 experiences that tail dragger arrangements for jets are not good idea.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Apr 9, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> You would think that they learned from early Me262 experiences that tail dragger arrangements for jets are not good idea.


Yeah, can you say, "ROOSTER TAIL!!"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

USAF Pilots and Aircraft in 1965 airplane, Original Slide aa 1-9b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

USAF Northrop T-38 Talon Aircraft in 1964, Original Kodachrome Slide aa 1-6a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

USAF Northrop F-5E Tiger II Aircraft in 1978, Original Kodachrome Slide aa 1-14a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

USAF General Dynamics F-111 Ardvark Aircraft in 1977, Original Slide aa 1-6b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

1961 USAF Air Force Northrop T-38 Talon Aircraft Engine, Original Slide a1a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

RAF Avro Vulcan Aircraft in 1975 air force, Original Slide aa 3-25b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

1966 USAF XF-85 Goblin & B-36 Peacemaker Aircraft at Air Museum, Orig. Slide a1b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

Douglas Experimental Aircraft Airplane in 1950's, Anscochrome Slide aa 10-30b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

Douglas Experimental Aircraft Airplane in 1950's, Anscochrome Slide aa 10-30b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

1969 Navy Grumman A-6 Intruder Aircraft, Original Slide a2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

Private Aircraft Biplane Airplane in early 1960's, Kodachrome Slide aa 10-15a | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

Navy Douglas Skyhawk Aircraft, Original Color Transparency Slide aa 1-6b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

Vintage s/w Foto Flugzeug Gloster Meteor mit Raketen Hawker Siddeley Ltd. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

US AIR FORCE F-100 SUPER SABRE ARMAMENT 'THE AEROPLANE' ORIGINAL PHOTO 1986 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

WW2: BALLIOL T MK. 2 (PROTOTYPE) MERLIN ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2: PERCIVAL PRENTICE AT R.A.F COLLEGE CRANWELL WITH FULL NOTES ON REVERSE 1949 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2: UNKNOWN PERCIVAL AIRCRAFT LTD ENGLAND ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH (WITH STAMP) | eBay

PERCIVAL PRENTIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2: ATHENA T MK. 2 (PROTOTYPE) MERLIN ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WW2 PRESTWICK PIONER ALVIS LEONIDES ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC '56 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: PRENTICE (PROTOTYPE) IN WORKSHOP BRITISH AVIATION PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WWII: PERCIVAL PRENTICE 'AEROPLANE BLUE' ORIGINAL BRITISH AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CONVAIR B-58 HUSTLER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERICAN A-5 VIGILANTE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HUNTING PERCIVAL SEA PRINCE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2: BALLIOL T MK. 2 (PROTOTYPE) MERLIN ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> View attachment 621334


FOTO AK FLUGZEUG BOULTON PAUL BALLIOL T 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

GLOSTER F4/48 SAPPHIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Javalin prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

WW2 BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE (SECRET) ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1950 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

WW2: BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1950 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s vintage Republic XF-12 Rainbow photo reconnaissance aircraft USAAF ww2 | eBay
> 1940s vintage Republic XF-12 Rainbow photo reconnaissance aircraft USAAF ww2 | eBay
> 1940s vintage Republic XF-12 Rainbow photo reconnaissance aircraft USAAF ww2 | eBay
> 
> ...


FOTO FLUGZEUG REPUBLIC XF-12 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

COLLECTION: NORD 1500 GRIFFIN II EXPERIMENTAL JAMJET ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPHS 1959 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

WWII: BOULTON + PAUL A/C BALLIOL T MK 2 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO FEB 1948 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

U.S NAVY FJ-2 FIRST ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION INC | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 PRESTWICK PIONER ALVIS LEONIDES ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC '56 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 622118



Ah, the Scottish Aviation Pioneer, the aeroplane that could have been as successful and prolific as the Beaver but was too big. It had astonishingly good low-speed handling, being able to land anywhere but so few of them were built and sold, which is sad. The Twin Pin was more successful but it too was not built in large numbers. The indigenous Scottish aviation industry was not self-sustaining.



Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: PERCIVAL PRENTICE 'AEROPLANE BLUE' ORIGINAL BRITISH AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> View attachment 622120



The Prentice always reminded me of an aeroplane designed by a committee, each department with its own agenda... This is an Argentine one, the Argies got a whole lot of British equipment after WW2 in a trade agreement that saw Britain receive meat products and Argentina's FAA become (momentarily) the most powerful air force in South America. Included in the deal was everything from Bristol Freighters, to Avro Lancasters and Lincolns and Gloster Meteors as well as training aircraft like the Prentice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

Kodachrome MC-130H 83-1212 ED Combat Talon nose 412th TW Edwards 23 Oct 1993 | eBay

Sorry...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

WWII: SEA HAWK F. MK 1 1ST PRODUCTION NENE 4 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

WWII: SEA HAWK F. MK 1 1ST PRODUCTION NENE 4 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

WWII: SEA HAWK F. MK 1 1ST PRODUCTION NENE 4 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: UNMARKED PROTOTYPE JET PLANE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

SNCAC NC 1080 ( NC1080 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> CLASSIC AVIATION: UNMARKED PROTOTYPE JET PLANE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> SNCAC NC 1080 ( NC1080 )
> 
> View attachment 626881


Any information on this plane?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Any information on this plane?



SNCAC NC 1080 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HUBSCHRAUBER BRISTOL 141 SYCAMORE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 11, 2021)

That's enough trash to be a U.S. airshow.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

WWII: PERCIVAL F.54 AERIAL SURVEY PRINCE ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH WITH STAMP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

WW2: PERCIVAL F.54 AERIAL SURVEY PRINCE ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH WITH STAMP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice looking aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

AVION M.S 1500 EPERVIER ORIGINAL TEMPLE PRESS LTD AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AVION M.S 1500 EPERVIER ORIGINAL TEMPLE PRESS LTD AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



 www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WW2 HASTINGS C MK 4 HERCULES MK 106 ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 HASTINGS C MK 4 HERCULES MK 106 ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

FRENCH JET CATCHER MYSTERE IV ORIGINAL THE ASSOCIATED PRESS LTD PHOTO 1961 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH JET CATCHER MYSTERE IV ORIGINAL THE ASSOCIATED PRESS LTD PHOTO 1961 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII: UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT (RESTRICTED) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 20613 D. WWII: UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT.



www.ebay.com





Westland Wyvern VW870

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Cold War Era Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Helicopter b9 | eBay


I am a collector from USA, currently living in Russia.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Cold War Era Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Tupolev Tu-28 Plane On Runway b5 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cold War Era Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Tupolev Tu-28 Plane On Runway b5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cold War Era Soviet Russian Photo Air Force Helicopter b9 | eBay
> 
> 
> I am a collector from USA, currently living in Russia.
> ...



Mi-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

WW2 A.V. ROE DERWENT 5 ORIGINAL SECRET BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JULY 1951 | eBay


WW2 A.V. ROE DERWENT 5 O. RIGINAL SECRET BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. Used condition.



www.ebay.com





WD280

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 25, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Mi-4.



Spotted this a while back - some caption writers still wanna call it a Sikorsky.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WORLD WAR: AUSTER "SEA HAILER" ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PHOTO OCT 1949 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: AUSTER "SEA HAILER" ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PHOTO OCT 1949 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WW2: D.H F4/48 (PROTOTYPE) AVON ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO SEPT 1951 | eBay


WW2: D.H F4/48 (PROTOTYPE) AVON. ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

WWII: R.A.F LASCELLES GLIDER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JAN 1947 | eBay


R.A.F LASCELLES GLIDER. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 14895 E. Used condition.



www.ebay.com





Notice P sign


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: R.A.F LASCELLES GLIDER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JAN 1947 | eBay
> 
> 
> R.A.F LASCELLES GLIDER. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 14895 E. Used condition.
> ...



The General Aircraft GAL.56









General Aircraft GAL.56 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WD280



Avro 707, family resemblance.




MoF 157

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: SWEDISH SAAB J-29A B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1948 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR TWO: SWEDISH SAAB J-29A B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1948 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN B-45 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN B-45 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2021)

Great shot of the Saab.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

WWII: VICKERS B9/48 AVON (CONFIDENTIAL) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: VICKERS B9/48 AVON (CONFIDENTIAL) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: F-86K SABRE NATO FIGHTERS PIO AIRCRAFT PHOTO LAB HOLLAND | eBay


PIO AIRCRAFT PHOTO LAB HOLLAND W/ NOTES ON REVERSE. F-86K SABRE NATO FIGHTERS. WORLD AVIATION.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

BRISTOL TYPE 192 HELICOPTER OG BRISTOL AIRCRAFT LTD PHOTO W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


BRISTOL TYPE 192 HELICOPTER. ORIGINAL BRISTOL AIRCRAFT LTD PHOTOGRAPH. STAMPED W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

WWII: WYVERN T. F. MK 2 (CONVERSION TO MK 4) PYTHON AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: WYVERN T. F. MK 2 (CONVERSION TO MK 4) PYTHON AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





VW870

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

WWII: BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. Condition: V GOOD.



www.ebay.com





VT935

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SIDDELEY HARRIER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF 7 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SIDDELEY HARRIER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF 7 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SIDDELEY HARRIER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF 8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SIDDELEY HARRIER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF 8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HUNTER F1 BOSCOME DOWN EXPERIMENTAL ORIGINAL 1954 PRESS PHOTO RAF 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HUNTER F1 BOSCOME DOWN EXPERIMENTAL ORIGINAL 1954 PRESS PHOTO RAF 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER HUNTER F5 DROP TANK LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER HUNTER F5 DROP TANK LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: XB-70 LEAVES EDWARDS AIR FORCE BASE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


XB-70 LEAVES EDWARDS AIR FORCE BASE. ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





Valkyrie


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

WWII: WYVERN T. F. MK 2 (CONVERSION TO MK 4) PYTHON AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1951 | eBay


WYVERN T. F. MK 2 (CONVERSION TO MK 4) PYTHON. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Used condition.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

CONVAIR R3Y-2 FLYING BOAT & TANK US NAVY VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURER PHOTO LST | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CONVAIR R3Y-2 FLYING BOAT & TANK US NAVY VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURER PHOTO LST at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

EE CANBERRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EE CANBERRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

WWII: VICKERS 89/48 AVON R. A. 3 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MAY 1951 | eBay


VICKERS 89/48 AVON R. A. 3. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 21059 E. Condition: Used.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

WWII: A.V. ROE DERWENT 5 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JULY 1951 | eBay


A.V. ROE DERWENT 5. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO JULY 1951. AIR MINISTRY REF: 21302 A. Condition: Used with tear on left side and right right side, been previously mounted.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Planet Satellite - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Planet Satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Could this be the inspiration for the BeeDee 5 (BD-5)? Pretty neat airplane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: AUSTER AIR AMBULANCE ORIGINAL B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: AUSTER AIR AMBULANCE ORIGINAL B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





G-AMKL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT MD 315 FLAMANT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT MD 315 FLAMANT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT MD 315 FLAMANT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT MD 315 FLAMANT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Beautiful airplane. Are you sure it’s French?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes. Who would have thought??

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

DE HAVILLAND SEA VENOM - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD VI ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH NOV 1957 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD VI ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH NOV 1957 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IV M ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


DASSAULT ETENDARD IV M. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES & STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IV ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP SEPT 1956 | eBay


DASSAULT ETENDARD IV. 28 SEPT 1956. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES & STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IVM ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IVM ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IV ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


DASSAULT ETENDARD IV. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION INC: FJ-3 FURY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1956 | eBay


ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE BLUE" PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE. V Good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: HUNTING AIRCRAFT LTD UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HUNTING AIRCRAFT LTD. WORLD AVIATION UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com












WORLD AVIATION: HUNTING AIRCRAFT LTD UNKNOWN COCKPIT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


UNKNOWN COCKPIT. HUNTING AIRCRAFT LTD. WORLD AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com









__





Hunting Aircraft - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION NORD 2200 ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO W/ STAMP 17 JULY 1953 | eBay


ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE" PHOTO W/ STAMP. 17 JULY 1953. FRENCH AVIATION.



www.ebay.com













Nord 2200 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Rolls-Royce RB.41 Nene notice placard on fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: SNCASE SE 700 AUTOGYRO B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SE 700 AUTOGYRO. FRENCH AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com









__





SNCASE SE-700 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: PA 49 KATY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


PA 49 KATY. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com













Payen Pa 49 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





F-WVGA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

WWII: DASSAULT MYSTERE II C ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DASSAULT MYSTERE II C. ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE. Used: V GOOD.



www.ebay.com





DASSAULT MYSTERE II C


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

FRENCH AIR FORCE: MD 450-30 L MYSTERE ORIGINAL ''AVIATION MAGAZINE'' PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


MD450-30 L MYSTERE. ORIGINAL "AVIATION MAGAZINE" PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. FRENCH AIR FORCE.



www.ebay.com





MD 450-30 L MYSTERE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD VI ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH NOV 1957 | eBay


DASSAULT ETENDARD VI. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Dassault Étendard VI Nov 1957

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IV M ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1953 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IV M ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1953 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Dassault Étendard VI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

_








FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD IV ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DASSAULT ETENDARD IV. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com




_
Dassault Étendard

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT ETENDARD ''THE AEROPLANE'' ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DASSAULT ETENDARD. "THE AEROPLANE" ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH. FRENCH AVIATION.



www.ebay.com





Dassault Étendard IVB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

WWII: SWEDISH SAAB J-29A B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1948 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: SWEDISH SAAB J-29A B&W PHOTOGRAPH 1948 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Saab J-29 nr 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fotografie Flugzeug Sud-Aviation, Düsenjet´s während der Montage in einer Werkh | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie Flugzeug Sud-Aviation, Düsenjet´s während der Montage in einer Werkh in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Sud Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fotografie EWR VJ 101, Experimental-Flugzeug beim Horizontalstart | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie EWR VJ 101, Experimental-Flugzeug beim Horizontalstart in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




Fotografie Flugzeug EWR VJ 101 beim Abheben im Senkrechtstart | eBay
Fotografie Flugzeug EWR VJ 101, Seitenansicht des Prototyps | eBay
Fotografie EWR VJ 101, Flugzeug-Prototyp bei einem Testflug | eBay
Fotografie Flugzeug EWR VJ 101, Experimentalflugzeug beim Schwenken der Antrieb | eBay
Fotografie EWR VJ 101 Flugzeug-Prototyp, Senkrechtstarter | eBay

EWR VJ101 EWR VJ 101 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fotografie Flugzeug Lockheed F-104 Starfighter der Luftwaffe, Fliegerhorst mit | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie Flugzeug Lockheed F-104 Starfighter der Luftwaffe, Fliegerhorst mit in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fotografie Flugzeug British Aircraft Corporation BAC H126, Großformat 25 x 19cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie Flugzeug British Aircraft Corporation BAC H126, Großformat 25 x 19cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





British Aircraft Corporation BAC H126

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Ercoupe 415D PH-NBD | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Ercoupe 415D PH-NBD sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr










Incident ERCO 415-D Ercoupe PH-NBD, 31 Oct 1962


Emergency landing due to an engine failure,hit some trees and crashed near the airfield



aviation-safety.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Ercoupe 415C OE-CVA OLD WARDEN 1982 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Ercoupe 415C OE-CVA OLD WARDEN 1982 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Ercoupe 415C OE-CVA OLD WARDEN 1982


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Alon A2A Aircoupe, N5475F US NAVY | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour PHOTO RETIRAGE REPRINT AVION AIRCRAFT Alon A2A Aircoupe, N5475F US NAVY sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Alon A2A Aircoupe, N5475F US NAVY


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: F-100 SUPER SABRE SIDE CANNON ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN: F-100 SUPER SABRE SIDE CANNON ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





North American Super sabre F-100


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION LTD: F-100 D SUPER SABRE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION LTD: F-100 D SUPER SABRE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





42281 FW.281


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: F-100 SUPER SABRE BARGE TRANSPORT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


F-100 SUPER SABRE BARGE TRANSPORT. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

Gloster Meteor, Gate Guardian, Singaopre, 1960s. Interesting Original Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gloster Meteor, Gate Guardian, Singaopre, 1960s. Interesting Original Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Gloster Meteor WS787


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lot of 22 Military Photos Authentic Air Force Collection Rare Saigon/Hanoi | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 22 Military Photos Authentic Air Force Collection Rare Saigon/Hanoi at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Republic F-105 Thunderchief

1966






Korat Thailand 1971


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Photographed when the aircraft was the gate guard at RAF Tengah, Singapore. It wears 60 Sqn markings, the last RAF squadron to operate the Meteor NF.14. It has since been scrapped.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2021)

F100 SUPER SABRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F100 SUPER SABRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





41896 FW.896


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

SUD AVIATION: SE 116 VOLTIGEUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SUD AVIATION: SE 116 VOLTIGEUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Sud Aviation SE-116 Voltigeur - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Voltigeur - Wikipedia to create one company of ninety of the best shots who would serve as elite skirmishers. The voltigeurs were skilled at sharpshooting and received specific training in marksmanship, using cover and taking the initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-2 FURY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-2 FURY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





North American FJ-2


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

WWII: DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE JET PLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE JET PLANE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





TG274/G


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: TF-100 C SUPER SABRE PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


TF-100 C SUPER SABRE PROTOTYPE. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





41966 test 2-seater


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: F-100 SUPER SABRE LAKENHEATH SUFFOLK UK ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


LAKENHEATH SUFFOLK UK. F-100 SUPER SABRE. ORIGINAL SPORT & GENERAL PHOTO W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





63321 FW.321


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WWII: BLACKBURN & GENERAL E 6/48 NENE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUN 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: BLACKBURN & GENERAL E 6/48 NENE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUN 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










List of Air Ministry specifications - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






E.6/48no ORExperimental research aircraft using one-third scale version of Handley Page B.35/46 wing designHandley Page HP.88

BLACKBURN & GENERAL E 6/48 NENE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUN 1951

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WWII: VICKERS ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: VICKERS ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Vickers Valiant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

WWII: CIERVA HELICOPTER A13/49 MK 3 GYPSY MAJOR MK 8 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: CIERVA HELICOPTER A13/49 MK 3 GYPSY MAJOR MK 8 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





WF112

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

WWII: CIERVA HELICOPTER A13/49 MK 3 GYPSY MAJOR MK 8 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: CIERVA HELICOPTER A13/49 MK 3 GYPSY MAJOR MK 8 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





WF112

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

WWII CIERVA HELI A13/49 MK 4 BLACKBURN - CIRRUS BOMBARDIER OG AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII CIERVA HELI A13/49 MK 4 BLACKBURN - CIRRUS BOMBARDIER OG AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

WWII CIERVA HELI A13/49 MK 4 BLACKBURN - CIRRUS BOMBARDIER OG AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII CIERVA HELI A13/49 MK 4 BLACKBURN - CIRRUS BOMBARDIER OG AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION F-100 SUPER SABRE ORIGINAL ''AEROPLANE'' PHOTO JUN 1956 | eBay


ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE" PHOTO. F-100 SUPER SABRE.



www.ebay.co.uk





FW-871

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: F-100 SUPER SABRE ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE" PHOTOGRAPH. F-100 SUPER SABRE.



www.ebay.co.uk





FW730

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WF112



This is one of the prototypes of the Saro Skeeter light helicopter, the first of three financed by the Ministry of Supply and built at the Saro factory at Eastleigh. Saro had bought the Cierva rights to build its rotorcraft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SUD AVIATION: SE 116 VOLTIGEUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SUD AVIATION: SE 116 VOLTIGEUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











FRENCH AVIATION: S.E 117 VOLTIGEUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: S.E 117 VOLTIGEUR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

Navy Panther Aircraft 5x7 Vintage Photo Military Plane Airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy Panther Aircraft 5x7 Vintage Photo Military Plane Airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Grumman F9F Panther

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

WWII: GERMAN DORNIER DO-32 E ORIGINAL DORNIER PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GERMAN DORNIER DO-32 E ORIGINAL DORNIER PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

GERMAN AVIATION: UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN AVIATION UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

GERMAN AVIATION: DORNIER DO 31 EY B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DORNIER DO 31 EY. GERMAN AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: F-100A SUPER SABRE 1ST PRODUCTION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


F-100A SUPER SABRE 1ST PRODUCTION. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Oct 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> GERMAN AVIATION: UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> GERMAN AVIATION UNKNOWN AIRCRAFT. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.
> ...



The Dornier Do 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

U.S NAVY: MCCULLOCH MC-4 HELICOPTER G. S. WILLIAMS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for U.S NAVY: MCCULLOCH MC-4 HELICOPTER G. S. WILLIAMS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













McCulloch MC-4 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: HANDLEY PAGE MARATHON G-ALUB B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1950 | eBay


HANDLEY PAGE MARATHON G-ALUB. WORLD AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

LOCKHEED CONSTITUTION R6V DOUGLAS SKY ROCKET ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1949 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED CONSTITUTION R6V DOUGLAS SKY ROCKET ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1949 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lockheed R6V Constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

LOCKHEED CONSTITUTION R6V & MODEL 12 ELECTRA ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED CONSTITUTION R6V & MODEL 12 ELECTRA ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lockheed R6V Constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

LOCKHEED CONSTITUTION R6V ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1950 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED CONSTITUTION R6V ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1950 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lockheed R6V Constitution , Reuter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN FJ-1 FURY OAKLAND NAVAL CENTRE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES APRIL 1950 | eBay


OAKLAND NAVAL CENTRE, SHOWING BRIDGE, ISLAND BASE & ALCATRAZ PRISON. 11TH APRIL 1950. ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





weekend worriors

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: LT CDR R M ELDER IN FJ-1 FURY USS BOXER ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


LT CDR R M ELDER IN N.A. FJ-1 FURY. ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





LT CDR R M ELDER IN FJ-1 FURY USS BOXER

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-1 FURY G.S. WILLIAMS ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


G.S. WILLIAMS ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

WWII: BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1950 | eBay


BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 19260 C. USED Condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAY 1950 | eBay
> 
> 
> BOULTON PAUL E 27/46 NENE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 19260 C. USED Condition.
> ...


It looks like someone startled it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



New Zealand said "Yeah, nah" and bought de Havilland Herons instead, buying the de Havilland Devon for its military needs. Nice trip away for the air crew though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 27, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> t looks like someone startled it.



It still looks startled! On display at the Midland Air Museum, Coventry.




MAM 30

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











BRITISH AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BRITISH AVIATION: PLANET SATELLITE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Planet Satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 4, 2021)

Planet Satellite. Great name for a night club.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: HUNTING PERCIVAL PROVOST FOR IRAQI AIR FORCE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: HUNTING PERCIVAL PROVOST FOR IRAQI AIR FORCE ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Percival MK53 Provost

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD AVIATION: HUNTING PERCIVAL PROVOST FOR IRAQI AIR FORCE ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: HUNTING PERCIVAL PROVOST FOR IRAQI AIR FORCE ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


#374

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

PHANTOM FGR2 ORIGINAL M.O.D PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1974

41 sqdn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 15, 2021)

Ah, finally a familiar face ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

U.S NAVY: FJ-1 FURY USS BOXER ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. Used condition w/ brown dirt mark bottom right.



www.ebay.com





lt cdr r m Elder USS Boxer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2021)

DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





wp238

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



The horrendous Vampire NF.10, which was designed around the dimensions of the cross section of the de Havilland Mosquito fuselage and, like the Mosquito, the nose was built out of wood (as was the single-seater). The NF.10 was the first two-seat Vampire type and fully laden with two occupants and radar the aircraft was not a success as with the extra weight, the nose gear oleos were not pressurised enough and sitting on the ground for any length of time fully laden would compress, sinking the nose of the aircraft to the ground! I read a humorous anecdote by an NF.10 pilot who recounted how the RAF's first jet night fighter force was rendered ineffective whilst waiting for taxi clearance during an exercise when this exact thing happened! In a "good will" exercise, the NF.10s were passed on to the Egyptian Air Force...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Original 1963 Armed Forces Day Photo Navy F-86 Sabre Jet 3” X 4 3/4” | eBay


<p>Original Photo Navy F-86 Sabre Jet 3” X 4 3/4”. </p><p>Bin 26 Cabinet </p>



www.ebay.com





F-86 Sabre 1963

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Original Photo Navy F-80 Crusader Crew And Family In Area 3” X 4 3/4” | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo Navy F-80 Crusader Crew And Family In Area 3” X 4 3/4” at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Chance Vought F-8 Crusader

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

Military WW2 Press Photo RAF Meteor RAF Jet Fighter July 1945 - 18 X 25 cm | eBay


Sterling cheques are accepted.



www.ebay.com





July 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

R.C.A.F: CANADIAN GOLDEN HAWK SABRES ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


CANADIAN GOLDEN HAWKS. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com





CANADIAN GOLDEN HAWK SABRES

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

ORIGINAL 8x10 PHOTO LOCKEED YF-12 FIGHTER 1956 FORD FAIRLANE LA SHERIFF CAR 1F5 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL 8x10 PHOTO LOCKEED YF-12 FIGHTER 1956 FORD FAIRLANE LA SHERIFF CAR 1F5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





X-15


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

GENUINE PHOTOGRAPH FROM THE AIR RAF GLOSTER METEOR MK 7 WH192 IN FLIGHT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GENUINE PHOTOGRAPH FROM THE AIR RAF GLOSTER METEOR MK 7 WH192 IN FLIGHT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





WH192

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: B-70 VALKYRIE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 6TH FEB 1965 | eBay


B-70 VALKYRIE. 6TH FEB 1965. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: B-70 VALKYRIE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 6TH FEB 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hawker Sea Hawk landing on Aircraft Carrier. Post WW1 Period Period Photograph | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Photograph</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Post WW2 Period (the Sea Hawk wasn't produced until 1947)</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">A Royal Navy Hawker Sea Hawk either taking off or...



www.ebay.com





Sea Hawk , VVI

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)

I would say that's the De Havilland Sea Vampire but not the Sea Hawk.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-3 FURY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP JULY 11TH 1958 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-3 FURY ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP JULY 11TH 1958 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





FJ-3 FURY AP 39227

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Chance Vought F-8 Crusader



Cool bird, F8U-1P (RF-8A) of VMCJ-1 "Golden Hawks", the unit flew recon ops from Da Nang and carriers from 1964 to 1967 according to a reference on photo Crusaders I have.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sea Hawk , VVI



Sea Vampire F.20 VV143.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

WWII: METEOR SHOWING SERVO TAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: METEOR SHOWING SERVO TAB ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





METEOR SHOWING SERVO TAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1940s USA aircraft Photo North American B-45 A airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s USA aircraft Photo North American B-45 A airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





North American B-45 Tornado BE-001

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1940s USA aircraft Photo McDonnell XF--88 Voodoo airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s USA aircraft Photo McDonnell XF--88 Voodoo airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





McDonnell XF-88B Voodoo 6525

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

USAF F-102A Delta Dagger Aircraft at George AFB in 1958, Original Slide j6b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF F-102A Delta Dagger Aircraft at George AFB in 1958, Original Slide j6b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





USAF F-102A Delta Dagger Aircraft at George AFB in 1958 7826

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

USAF F-100 Super Sabre Aircraft at George AFB in 1958, Original Slide j6b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF F-100 Super Sabre Aircraft at George AFB in 1958, Original Slide j6b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





F-100 Super Sabre Aircraft at George AFB in 1958

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

USAF Boeing B-52 Stratofortress #0703 Aircraft in 1960, Kodachrome Slide j4a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Boeing B-52 Stratofortress #0703 Aircraft in 1960, Kodachrome Slide j4a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-52 Buff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy VA-64 Douglas A-4 Skyhawk Aircraft on Ship in 1964, Original Slide i28a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy VA-64 Douglas A-4 Skyhawk Aircraft on Ship in 1964, Original Slide i28a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy Vought F-8 Crusader Aircraft on Carrier Ship in 1962, Original Slide i29a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy Vought F-8 Crusader Aircraft on Carrier Ship in 1962, Original Slide i29a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy VF-33 Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft on Ship in 1961, Original Slide i28a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy VF-33 Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft on Ship in 1961, Original Slide i28a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy VF-33 Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft on Ship in 1961, Original Slide i28b | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy VF-33 Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft on Ship in 1961, Original Slide i28b at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy VF-33 Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft in 1964, Original Slide i28a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy VF-33 Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft in 1964, Original Slide i28a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy VF-33 Vought Crusader Aircraft at NAS Sigonella in1964, Original Slide i28a | eBay


My slides can be searched for by a specific subject and place. So, a known place like a city/town, state, country, park, etc. will be listed in the title.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Navy VF-33 Pilots Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft in 1964, Original Slide i28a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Navy VF-33 Pilots Vought F8U Crusader Aircraft in 1964, Original Slide i28a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

USAF Boeing B-47 Stratojet #6239 Aircraft in mid 1950's, Original Slide i28a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Boeing B-47 Stratojet #6239 Aircraft in mid 1950's, Original Slide i28a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

USAF Boeing B-47 Stratojet Aircraft in mid 1950's, Original Slide i28a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for USAF Boeing B-47 Stratojet Aircraft in mid 1950's, Original Slide i28a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

WWII: METEOR F8 ORIGINAL MOD PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: METEOR F8 ORIGINAL MOD PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Gloster Meteor F8 NF759 WH261 VK807 (?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

CLASSIC AVIATION: PORTSMOUTH AEROCAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CLASSIC AVIATION: PORTSMOUTH AEROCAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





PORTSMOUTH AEROCAR

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

WWII: SCOTTISH AVIATION A4/45 PROTOTYPE GIPSY QUEEN AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1947 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: SCOTTISH AVIATION A4/45 PROTOTYPE GIPSY QUEEN AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1947 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





SCOTTISH AVIATION A4/45 PROTOTYPE GIPSY QUEEN AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

WWII: SAUNDERS ROE 228 SQUADRON ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH 1939 | eBay


SAUNDERS ROE. 228 SQUADRON. ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH. Condition: USED w/ a few white marks on front & bend w/ tears top left/right (left chunk at top missing).



www.ebay.com





SAUNDERS ROE228 SQUADRON ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 3, 2022)

The flying boats above are Supermarine Stranraers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

RAF: ROYAL SAUDI, RAF & KUWAIT LIGHTNING FLYING IN FORMATION ORIGINAL B.A PHOTO | eBay


ROYAL SAUDI, RAF & KUWAIT LIGHTNING FLYING IN FORMATION. ORIGINAL BRITISH AEROSPACE PHOTO.



www.ebay.com





ROYAL SAUDI, RAF & KUWAIT LIGHTNING FLYING IN FORMATION ORIGINAL

G2756 XR759 55-410

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

RAF: ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING F.3 ROLLS ROYCE AVON AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1963 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING F.3 ROLLS ROYCE AVON AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1963 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





XP744

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

1946 McDonnell FH-1 Phantom Jet Fighter Original Photo | eBay


<p>McDonnell FH-1 Phantom Jet Fighter Original Photo. </p><p>From a Marines photo album. Taken approx 1946-48 based upon his service. Rare early original photo. Measurers approx 3 1/4”x 4 1/2”</p>



www.ebay.com





1946 McDonnell FH-1 Phantom

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF: ROYAL SAUDI, RAF & KUWAIT LIGHTNING FLYING IN FORMATION ORIGINAL B.A PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> ROYAL SAUDI, RAF & KUWAIT LIGHTNING FLYING IN FORMATION. ORIGINAL BRITISH AEROSPACE PHOTO.
> ...


Nice one, Snautzer01


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

WESTLAND WYVERN TF MK I ROLLS-ROYCE EAGLE PROTOTYPE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> SCOTTISH AVIATION A4/45 PROTOTYPE GIPSY QUEEN AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1947



The Prestwick Pioneer, "made in Scotland fe gurrdrs..." A loose translation is "made in Scotland from girders", after the logo for the Scottish soft drink Irn Bru, which definitely _tastes_ like its made in Scotland from girders...



Snautzer01 said:


> 1946 McDonnell FH-1 Phantom



Grumman F9F-2 Panther.



Snautzer01 said:


> WESTLAND WYVERN TF MK I ROLLS-ROYCE EAGLE PROTOTYPE



"They should put a jet engine on it, it'd be better..."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

RAF: CANBERRA G27-III, JAGUAR S, J PROVOST & LIGHTNING AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: CANBERRA G27-III, JAGUAR S, J PROVOST & LIGHTNING AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

FAIREY HELICOPTER H.R 144D PALOUSTE ECU (JET) AIR MINISTRY PHOTO AUG 1955









Turbomeca Palouste - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




















RAF: FAIREY HELICOPTER H.R 144D PALOUSTE ECU (JET) AIR MINISTRY PHOTO AUG 1955 | eBay


FAIREY ULTRA LIGHTWEIGHT HELICOPTER H.R 144D PALOUSTE ECU (JET). AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. USED condition Photo has been passed onto a blue card backing.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

MILES M100 MK I STUDENT

G354

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Saab 35 Draken














WORLD AVIATION: SWEDISH AIR FORCE B&W PHOTOGRAPH MARCH 1983 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: SWEDISH AIR FORCE B&W PHOTOGRAPH MARCH 1983 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> MILES M100 MK I STUDENT
> 
> G354
> 
> View attachment 658311


It has a Gerry Andersen/Thunderbirds are go! look to it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

Dassault Ouragan 2-EF














FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT OURAGAN ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: DASSAULT OURAGAN ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTO W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

Republic F-105 Thunderchief refuelling














17 X 22 Air Force Lithograph of an F 105 Refuling From a KC 135. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 17 X 22 Air Force Lithograph of an F 105 Refuling From a KC 135. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 28TH AUG 28-8-1963 Wednesday VF7267 Same day as the march on Washington














R.A.F: DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 28TH AUG 1963 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 28TH AUG 1963 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

FJ-4B FURY TANKER



















NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-4B FURY ''TANKER'' ORIGINAL H. LEVY PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: FJ-4B FURY ''TANKER'' ORIGINAL H. LEVY PHOTO W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 20, 2022)

I never knew there was a tanker version.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

NORTHROP F-5 A ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 14TH JAN 1988 K-3003 315 Sqn














DUTCH AIR FORCE: NORTHROP F-5 A ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 14TH JAN 1988 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DUTCH AIR FORCE: NORTHROP F-5 A ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 14TH JAN 1988 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Nord Noroit - Wikipedia NORD 1401 NOROIT F-WFDL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

De Havilland DH112 Venom NF Mk3














RAF: VENOM NF MK 3 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF: VENOM NF MK 3 B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA B.2 WT209 RAF TENGAH OFFICIAL PHOTO 23RD JAN 1968 Tuesday 8 days later it will Belly land 01/02/1968: Belly landed at Tengah, Singapore after the undercarriage failed to lower due to hydraulic failure. The pilot had previously ejected from Canberra WD963 on 29/06/1967 and was later killed when he ejected from Jaguar XZ386 on 24/06/1987

45 Squadron Royal Air Force (45 Sqn RAF)












Gear-up landing Incident English Electric Canberra B.2 WT209, 01 Feb 1968


Written off 01/02/1968: Belly landed at Tengah, Singapore after the undercarriage failed to lower due to hydraulic failure. The pilot had previously ejected from Canberra WD963 on 29/06/1...



aviation-safety.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Gloster METEOR EE592 MK. F IV DERWENT NOV 1946














WWII: METEOR MK. F IV DERWENT V ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH NOV 1946 | eBay


F IV DERWENT V. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

English Electric Lightning

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

Fairey Gannet AEW3 XL450

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

XA454 Gannet MK4 Royal Navy 849 Sqn HMS Hermes



















ROYAL NAVY: FAIREY GANNET 4 ORIGINAL AIR BRITAIN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ROYAL NAVY: FAIREY GANNET 4 ORIGINAL AIR BRITAIN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2022)

SEA HAWK F MK 1 NENE 4 NOV 1951














ROYAL NAVY: SEA HAWK F MK 1 NENE 4 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1951 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ROYAL NAVY: SEA HAWK F MK 1 NENE 4 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1951 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2022)

Rhein Flugzeugbau RW 3 Multoplan D-EKUM

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Handley Page Victor K2P English Electric Lightning MK6

Mount Damavand 

 ARTESH

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

SNCAC NC.211 Cormoran

F-WFKH














FRENCH AVIATION: SNCAC NC.211 CORMORAN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: SNCAC NC.211 CORMORAN B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Mar 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Handley Page Victor K2P English Electric Lightning MK6
> 
> Mount Damavand
> 
> ...


Beautiful one, dear Snautzer01.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

F-100F-10-NA 56-3888 FW-888 20th TFW/79th TFS Crashed 21/3/62 near Chateauroux AB, France.
















NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: F-100 SUPER SABRE ORIGINAL 'THE AEROPLANE' PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL 'THE AEROPLANE' PHOTOGRAPH. F-100 SUPER SABRE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

USAF or VNAF Fairchild AC-119G Shadow Gunship, 1970 Vietnam War














Original Slide, USAF or VNAF Fairchild AC-119G Shadow Gunship, 1970 Vietnam War | eBay


The scan below has not captured all detail, but shows the relative sharpness of the slide. The green text reading "embitt scan" was superimposed after scanning. Original 35mm film slide. Date: Aug. 1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Notice DB engine. I did not know this but there you go SNCAC NC.3021 Belphégor - Wikipedia














FRENCH: SNCAC NC 3021 BELPHÉGOR HIGH-ALTITUDE RESEARCH A/C AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH: SNCAC NC 3021 BELPHÉGOR HIGH-ALTITUDE RESEARCH A/C AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

BLACKBURN BUCCANEER S2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Fairchild C-119














Original Slide, USAF Fairchild C-119 Flying Boxcar, 1950s | eBay


Subject: USAF Fairchild C-119 Flying Boxcar (serial number ending in 136). The scan below has not captured all detail, but shows the relative sharpness of the slide. The green text reading "embitt scan" was superimposed after scanning.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Boeing H-21 Shawnee















Old large press photo Boeing H-21 Shawnee Helicopter Canadian Air Force | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Old large press photo Boeing H-21 Shawnee Helicopter Canadian Air Force at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

FJ-4 FURY (GREY PAINT)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BLACKBURN BUCCANEER S2



Kewllll... Love Buccaneers. In the foreground is NA.39 XK527, one of the first production prototypes built in the type's original configuration, as the aircraft behind, note the small intakes. It was modified to S.2 standard with the fitting of the Rolls-Royce Speys over the former's de Havilland Gyron Juniors. It remained a test aircraft throughout its career and was scrapped, its nose section surviving in private hands. The Buccaneer S.1 behind, XN935 served with 801 Sqn and was disposed of on a fire dump.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 1946 avion stratosphérique " belphégor " SNCAC NC 3021 aviation laboratoire aéronautique moteur daimler ww2 photo
> 
> Notice DB engine. I did not know this but there you go SNCAC NC.3021 Belphégor - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



F-WBBL 19-01-1948 Monday
























FRENCH: SNCAC NC 3021 BELPHÉGOR HIGH-ALTITUDE RESEARCH A/C AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH: SNCAC NC 3021 BELPHÉGOR HIGH-ALTITUDE RESEARCH A/C AIR MINISTRY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

NORD GERFAUT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 05-03-1954 Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

NORD GERFAUT II

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

16-09-1954 Thursday

Kill it with fire. Too muffing ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

Vampire FB5 VV221














RAF: DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE FB5 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE FB5. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

Vampire T11 trainer














RAF: DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE TRAINER. B&W PHOTOGRAPH. Condition: USED w/ Crumpling & bends around the edges & paperclip mark top right.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Two photographs of a model during the development of the UH-1A Iroquois helicopter.















[Photograph of a model during the development of the UH-1A Iroquois helicopter]


Two photographs of a model during the development of the UH-1A Iroquois helicopter.




texashistory.unt.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

Northrop YB-29 1948 over California














1948 Northrop YB-29 in Flight over California 8 x 10 Photograph | eBay


Printed on a minimum 10 or 11 mil and 65 to 80lb archival paper on a Canon Pro 1. You will receive a new display quality photograph. Maximum 4800 x 2400 dpi FINE print head technology. Professional quality gray scale printing with five black and gray inks included.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

English Electric Canberra nose close up radar dome














R.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

RAF CONINGSBY: PHANTOM FGR MK 2 NO 41 SQN ST OMER FRANCE 483



















RAF CONINGSBY: PHANTOM FGR MK 2 NO 41 SQN ST OMER FRANCE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF CONINGSBY: PHANTOM FGR MK 2 NO 41 SQN ST OMER FRANCE ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Airspeed Consul MK. 8 R.P INSTALLATION FITTED 














R.A.F: MK. 8 R.P INSTALLATION FITTED ON AIRSPEED CONSUL B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


8 R.P INSTALLATION FITTED ON AIRSPEED CONSUL. B&W PHOTOGRAPH mounted on paper backing.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

SNCAC NC.1071 Gotta love French design dont you














FRENCH AVIATION: SNCAC NC.1071 ORIGINAL ''THE AEROPLANE'' PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


SNCAC NC.1071. ORIGINAL "THE AEROPLANE" PHOTOGRAPH. FRENCH AVIATION.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

T2-3000 coded 44 IL10














1951 Photo Korean War US Air Force Captured Russian Il-10 Aircraft 11" x 8½" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1951 Photo Korean War US Air Force Captured Russian Il-10 Aircraft 11" x 8½" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 31, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

RCAF: D.H CANADA ''BUFFALO'' W/ ''AIR CUSHION LANDING



















RCAF: D.H CANADA ''BUFFALO'' W/ ''AIR CUSHION LANDING'' ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RCAF: D.H CANADA ''BUFFALO'' W/ ''AIR CUSHION LANDING'' ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

English Electric Canberra WE166















EE CANBERRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EE CANBERRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gyrodyne QH-50 DASH (Drone Anti-Submarine Helicopter) USS Hazelwood



















U.S NAVY: GYRODYNE QH-50A ONBOARD U.S.S HAZLEWOOD B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for U.S NAVY: GYRODYNE QH-50A ONBOARD U.S.S HAZLEWOOD B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Boeing B-50 1951 USAF Biggs Field, TX














1951 USAF Biggs Field, TX Official 8x10 Photo Boeing B-50 Superfortress airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1951 USAF Biggs Field, TX Official 8x10 Photo Boeing B-50 Superfortress airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Bristol 170 Freighter Silver City














Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) online kaufen | eBay


Große Auswahl neuer und gebrauchter Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) online entdecken bei eBay.



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Short Sturgeon TT.2














SHORT STURGEON - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Canbarra B2 wd988 Moby Dick. white as anti-radiation protection. d/d 04/04/1952, to AWRE Shoeburyness 02/05/1962, since scrapped 
Also WT336 English Electric Canberra Tribute Site /gallb8.html
As with nearly all the B(I)8s, WT336 was swapped between the Strike squadrons in Germany going from 14 Sqn to 3 Sqn at Geilenkirchen, then returning to 14 Sqn, back to 3 Sqn who had then moved to RAFG Laarbruch before finally ending up with 16 Sqn on that station as did most of the RAF's B(I)8s. Photo shows WT336 in 3 Sqn markings (coded 'W') at RAFG Laarbruch on 2 June 1971.
WT336 ended up as one of many decoy aircraft at RAFG Guttersloh in April 1972 and was finally Struck Off Charge in the August of that year.















EE CANBERRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EE CANBERRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2022)

Bristol ? type?















FOTO FLUGZEUG SCHWERER HUBSCHRAUBER BRISTOL | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG SCHWERER HUBSCHRAUBER BRISTOL in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2022)

That's the Cierva W.11 Air Horse prototype





the pic source: Rod's Aviation Photos: Pre 1950's
also can be found on http://www.aviationbanter.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=94582&d=1503065277

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

F-104 Starfighter Tigermeet nr 862














FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 STARFIGHTER TIGER MEETING | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 STARFIGHTER TIGER MEETING in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Fokker S11 PH-NDX serial 6190 Distroyed in fire 19-09-1968














FOTO FLUGZEUG FOKKER S.11.1 No 6190 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG FOKKER S.11.1 No 6190 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Caproni Trento F5 I-RAIA
















FOTO FLUGZEUG ITALIENISCHES FLUGZEUG TYP ZU BESTIMMEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG ITALIENISCHES FLUGZEUG TYP ZU BESTIMMEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

North American B-45 Tornado
BE-095















FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERCAN B-45 TORNADO | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG NORTH AMERCAN B-45 TORNADO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 393 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - Hughes XF-11 44-70156 taken in 1948 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585909



Hughes XF-11 44-70156 taken in 1948














E12 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - Hughes XF-11 44-70156 taken in 1948 | eBay


70156 First flight Apr 5, 1947 by Howard Hughes. Arrived at Eglin Field, Florida, in December 1948 from Wright Field, Ohio, to undergo operational suitability testing through July 1949. Dropped from the USAF inventory in November 1949.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom Luftwaffe 37+62















FOTO FLUGZEUG F-4 PHANTOM DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG F-4 PHANTOM DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom Luftwaffe 35+38
















FOTO FLUGZEUG F-4 PHANTOM DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG F-4 PHANTOM DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Lockheed F-104 Starfighter Luftwaffe 21+98














FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 STARFIGHTER DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG F-104 STARFIGHTER DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Fiat G-91 Gina Luftwaffe MD+251














FOTO FLUGZEUG FIAT G-91 GINA DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG FIAT G-91 GINA DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

VW-11 Lockheed EC-121K Warning Star, 1963 














Original Slide, Navy VW-11 Lockheed EC-121K Warning Star, 1963 | eBay


Subject: Navy VW-11 Lockheed EC-121K Warning Star (BuNo 145941). Date: Oct. 1963. The scan below has not captured all detail, but shows the relative sharpness of the slide. The green text reading "embitt scan" was superimposed after scanning.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA ENGINE ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTO W/ NOTES SEPT 1955



















R.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA ENGINE ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTO W/ NOTES SEPT 1955 | eBay


ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA ENGINE. ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTO W/ NOTES. USED condition w/ bend top left.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

SCOTTISH AVIATION A/4/45 VL515

Serialed VL515 the first prototype made its static debut at the SBAC Show in September 1947, making its first flight on November 5, but when no military contract was awarded, development continued for civil purposes. Trials proceeded throughout 1948 in the hands of test pilots N.J. Capper and R.C.W. Ellison, the aircraft, re-engined with a Gipsy Queen 34, flying under 'Class B' conditions as G-31-1. It was exhibited as such at the 1948 SBAC Show, even though already registered G-AKBF. Scottish Aviation Prestwick Pioneer






















R.A.F: SCOTTISH AVIATION A/4/45 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 9TH SEPT 1947 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: SCOTTISH AVIATION A/4/45 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 9TH SEPT 1947 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Gloster Meteor F8



















R.A.F: GLOSTER METEOR CHIVENOR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 24TH OCT 1973 | eBay


R.A.F CHIVENOR. 24TH OCT 1973. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

GLOSTER METEOR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 13TH MAY 1955 2nd TAF

VZ611 WB156




















R.A.F: GLOSTER METEORS ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 13TH MAY 1955 | eBay


13TH MAY 1955. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

EE389 METEOR F.3 REFUELLING




















R.A.F: METEOR F.3 REFUELLING ORIGINAL CHARLES E. BROWN PHOTOGRAPH. W/ STAMP | eBay


ORIGINAL CHARLES E. BROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

SUPERMARINE 508 1951 VX133 prototype



















R.A.F: SUPERMARINE 508 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1951 | eBay


SUPERMARINE 508. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. USED condition w/ slight crumpling left/right borders.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Supermarine Seafang mk31 _VG471














SUPERMARINE SEAFANG - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Saab 29 production














SAAB 29 production - AVIATION PHOTO vintage Collectable Royal Swedish Air Force | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SAAB 29 production - AVIATION PHOTO vintage Collectable Royal Swedish Air Force at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Saab 29 nr 9















SAAB 29 - Vintage AVIATION PHOTO vintage Collectable Royal Swedish Air Force | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SAAB 29 - Vintage AVIATION PHOTO vintage Collectable Royal Swedish Air Force at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

MARTIN B-57A CANBERRA USAAF



















U.S.A.F: MARTIN B-57A CANBERRA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for U.S.A.F: MARTIN B-57A CANBERRA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Vampire advanced trainer Burma ( UB505 ) Venom for Iraq Vampire nightfighter for Egypt July 1955
















 ARTESH
might be of interest.









ROYAL AIR FORCE: VAMPIRES & VENOM ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES JULY 1955 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ROYAL AIR FORCE: VAMPIRES & VENOM ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES JULY 1955 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Gloster Meteor Mk8 G-7-1 rocket trials



















R.A.F: GLOSTER METEOR MK 8 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP 29TH AUG 1952 | eBay


29TH AUG 1952. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Saab 29














SAAB 29's- Vintage AVIATION PHOTO vintage Collectable Royal Swedish Air Force | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SAAB 29's- Vintage AVIATION PHOTO vintage Collectable Royal Swedish Air Force at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

R.N.Z.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA B(I) MK12 14 SQD OHAKEA

NZ6110 Arrived Ohakea after ferry flight from United Kingdom on 14 June 1961 and BOC with 14 Squadron. Radio call sign ZMZOM. Deployed to Singapore in September 1964 to take part in Operation "Confrontation" against Indonesia. Moved to RAAF Butterworth, Malaya in March 1965. Returned to Ohakea in 1966. Stored at Woodbourne July-December 1970. Advertised for sale by tender in July 1970 and sold to Indian Government.Airframe hours at sale 3347. Ferried ex Ohakea to Amberley thence to India on 08 December 1970. To 6 Squadron Indian Air Force as F1189.

NZ6102 Arrived Ohakea after ferry flight from United Kingdom on 28 October 1959 and BOC with 14 Squadron. Radio call sign ZMZOB. Deployed to Singapore in September 1964 to take part in Operation "Confrontation" against Indonesia. Moved to RAAF Butterworth, Malaya in March 1965. Returned to Ohakea in 1966. Stored at Woodbourne July-December 1970. Advertised for sale by tender in July 1970 and sold to Indian Government. Airframe hours at sale 4121. Ferried ex Ohakea to Amberley thence to India on 18 November 1970. To 6 Squadron Indian Air Force as F1183.

NZ6111 Arrived Ohakea after ferry flight from United Kingdom on 14 June 1961 and BOC with 14 Squadron. Radio call sign ZMZON. Deployed to Singapore in September 1964 to take part in Operation "Confrontation" against Indonesia. Moved to RAAF Butterworth, Malaya in March 1965. Returned to Ohakea in 1966. Stored at Woodbourne July-December 1970. Advertised for sale by tender in July 1970 and sold to Indian Government. Airframe hours at sale 3790. Ferried ex Ohakea to Amberley thence to India. To 6 Squadron Indian Air Force as F1190.



NZDF-Serials Canberra
















R.N.Z.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA B(I) MK12 14 SQD OHAKEA ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA B(I) MK12. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH. 14 SQUADRON. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2022)

MORANE SAULNIER 479 nr 295














FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER 479 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: MORANE SAULNIER 479 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING F2
XN725 later converted to F3














R.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING F2 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING F2 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

RAF experimental turbo jet















R.A.F: EXPERIMENTAL TURBO JET ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)

The Bristol 188 of 1953.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Short Sb3 Sturgeon















R.A.F: SHORT S.B.3 ANTI-SUBMARINE A/C ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES SEPT 1950 | eBay


ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. SHORT S.B.3 ANTI-SUBMARINE A/C. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Meteor F3 EE416 first life ejection seat test. Benny' Lynch.

nice read Upwardly Mobile



















R.A.F: METEOR F.3 FIRST LIVE EJECTION TEST ORIGINAL MARTIN BAKER PHOTO W/ STAMP | eBay


FIRST LIVE EJECTION TEST. ORIGINAL MARTIN BAKER PHOTO W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Meteor nf-11 2nd prototype original flight photograph 21st sept 1950 21-09-1950 Thursday WA547














R.A.F: METEOR NF-11 2ND PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH 21ST SEPT 1950 | eBay


21ST SEPT 1950. ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

SNCASE SE.535 MISTRAL






Heller HLR221 SNCASE SE.535 MISTRAL modelbouw Vliegtuigen


HLR221 SNCASE SE.535 MISTRAL schaalmodel direct uit voorraad leverbaar




www.modelwereld.eu


















FRENCH AVIATION: SNCASE MISTRAL F 0036 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


SNCASE MISTRAL F 0036. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2022)

The Bristol 188, aka "The Flaming Pencil", is now on display at RAFM, Cosford.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

What a beast.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)

Agreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

NORD GERFAUT














FRENCH AVIATION: NORD GERFAUT ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRENCH AVIATION: NORD GERFAUT ORIGINAL AEROPLANE PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> NORD GERFAUT
> 
> View attachment 690675
> 
> ...


Another new one for me. A cool little airplane.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)

The key is inserted in the back, to wind up the clockwork motor .........................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 14, 2022)

I never would have guessed that.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)

Cunning French design, yew nerr !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2022)

I can actually see that Terry.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

Airframes said:


> The key is inserted in the back, to wind up the clockwork motor .........................


Fixed that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2022)

Squadron Six Super Constellation 



















Squadron Six Super Constellation Official U.S. Navy Photograph 5 x 7 | eBay


<p>5x7 Official U.S. Navy Photo. </p><br /><p>On 1 October 1959, RADM David M. Tyree (Commander, U.S. Naval Support Force ANTARCTICA from 14 April 1959–26 November 1962) arrived at Naval Air Facility McMurdo Station from Christchurch aboard an R5D Skymaster piloted by LCDR J. A. Henning of VX-6...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

R.A.F: HANDLEY PAGE VICTOR
















R.A.F: HANDLEY PAGE VICTOR ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


HANDLEY PAGE VICTOR. ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

NORD 1401 NOROIT














FRENCH AVIATION: NORD 1401 NOROIT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


NORD 1401 NOROIT. FRENCH AVIATION ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2022)

"Francois got a large bonus when he was able to cobble together a flying boat using parts from various other aircraft".


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Cessna L-19 / O-1 Bird Dog Korean airforce code 112490



















Koreann War Photo R.O.K. Airplane Military AircraftPhotograph VTG Image Asia | eBay


An original Koreann War related photo of a airplane. On the back it is dated just after the war, 1954. It curls up a little.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 6:22 AM)

1953 Consolidated Vultee Convair T-29D USAF 1st Aircraft 



















1953 Consolidated Vultee Convair T-29D USAF 1st Aircraft Official Photo 8x10


1953 Consolidated Vultee Convair T-29D USAF 1st Aircraft Official Photo 8x10 in Collectibles, Militaria, WW II (1939-45), Original Period Items, United States, Photographs | eBay



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sunday at 7:06 AM)




----------



## bdefen (Sunday at 3:57 PM)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1953 Consolidated Vultee Convair T-29D USAF 1st Aircraft
> 
> View attachment 701588
> 
> ...











Convair CV-240 family - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 6:05 AM)

SHORT STURGEON vr363














R.A.F: SHORT STURGEON TT2 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: SHORT STURGEON TT2 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 6:06 AM)




----------

